# Large drill ship on the Tees



## Steve Gray

Hello all,
After racking my brains and searching fruitlessly online for a couple of days I have admitted defeat and I am now relying on the members of SN to help me.
Until fairly recently there was a large drilling ship berthed on the Tees near Tees Dock, it was not one of the wind farm vessels or the North Sea Producer but had a massive drilling derrick and an odd name (number?).
If any of our members can tell me her name and when she left I would be most grateful.
Kind regards,
Steve.


----------



## Bootsmann

Hi Steve,
must have been NS37 SERTAO:

http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/details/ships/shipid:713607/mmsi:538004418/vessel:SERTAO

Her latest available AIS signal is from 18 November on River Tees, maybe she was towed to somewhere as a dead ship?

Best wishes, Manfred


----------



## Steve Gray

Well done Manfred,
I had a feeling somehow that you would know, I go to South Gare at the mouth of the Tees to take photos and you could only see the derrick from there, my mind is now at peace.
I hope that you are enjoying your retirement, I know that I would in such a beautiful place.
I hope that you and your family are all well and happy.
Alles bestens,
Steve.


----------



## Bob S

She was towed to Tilbury in January 2018 by UNION LYNX arriving on the 30th. She departed last Monday 25th February 2019 in tow of MANTA bound for further layup at Port Talbot.
Photo shows her ready to depart


----------

